# Absolutly Not - Abandoned Fort in the woods



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

After emailing the Boston Public Health Commission I got permission to go out to Long Island, Quincy / Boston, MA
I sort of limited myself by putting in the comment field "Fort Strong" only. 
I think If I get the chance again I will ask permission to cheque out the hospital and chapel etc.
So I get to the gate give the guy my "permission slip" and we are off and running. 
We get to the very end of the island and a marked cruiser pulls up behind us after he was "hiding" in the woods.
so after getting "Pulled Over" by the Boston Public Health Commission Police. The officer in the car rolls down his window. I wave and he said "what's going on?" I said oh just here to photograph the fort. He says "absolutely not" I laughed and said oh I am sorry I have permission I gave the guard the form. He doesn't say a word and drives away. HA HA oh and it was a "2 man car" interesting.
oh and the guy sitting next to me in my car is a local LEO as was the guy in the truck behind us with his wife and small child.

So we set off to photograph Fort Strong. Here are my best shots from the day. 
1.








Fort Strong, Boston, MA USA
2.








Fort Strong, Boston, MA USA
3.








Fort Strong, Boston, MA USA
4.








Fort Strong, Boston, MA USA
5.








Fort Strong, Boston, MA USA
6.








Fort Strong, Boston, MA USA
7.








Fort Strong, Boston, MA USA
8.








Fort Strong, Boston, MA USA
All in all a great day. 
But yeah you have to get permission before heading out here. 
Email the Boston Public Health Commission for permission.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

At least they're not SSPO's!!!


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

My kids love exploring the old coastal defense forts. Most in Maine are parks and open to the public. No idea there was one near Boston.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Pictures are FANTASTIC. What a shame the bridge is such a state they the general public can't go and explore and enjoy what there is out there. I haven't been out there since my EMT days on the Ambulance, when ambulance were horse drawn. History is amazing...the present, not so much.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice shots-a few years back BPD did simunition live fire In-Service there. Used the bunkers for building searches, etc. Cool place-should be open to the public.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks Everyone !!!!!!

cool chill way to spend an afternoon. 
Here are a few more.
9









__
https://flic.kr/p/10474306404
10









__
https://flic.kr/p/10474310134
11









__
https://flic.kr/p/10474300375
12









__
https://flic.kr/p/10474322434
13









__
https://flic.kr/p/10474515263
14









__
https://flic.kr/p/10474358056
15









__
https://flic.kr/p/10464073305


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your pics, you should sell enlarged framed ones like Ansel Adams type. Did you ever get into the old Danvers State Hospital where they filmed Session 9 to take pics while it was empty??


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

7costanza said:


> I love your pics, you should sell enlarged framed ones like Ansel Adams type. Did you ever get into the old Danvers State Hospital where they filmed Session 9 to take pics while it was empty??


"Do it Gordon!"


----------

